# time ender from portland, oregon - crazy person you should avoid



## TheTimeEnder (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello there, all! Merry Christmas! 

I will be 21 in 2 days... 

Would love to set off on foot/train/etc wherever the journey goes! I have a 80L backpack that I carry around. I am currently in Portland!!! I akso own

Chill, intuitive, stonerrrr, loves animals, have my head on somewhat straight, love learning. 

Searching for after the 15th of January! All are welcome. PM me!


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Dec 23, 2019)

They say it's alot easier for a female to catch rides... I've never had any luck with hitch hiking... I always ended up stranded somewhere for like days at a time watching thousands of cars pass by and nobody ever stops... Hitch hiking sucks!!! Not to mention, your on foot, so you'll end up walking for days... But I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Hudson (Dec 23, 2019)

Where are you looking to go?


----------



## cherryb0mb (Dec 29, 2019)

I’m sitting in Arkansas with nothing to do. Lonely as fuck. Not sure I’m relevant. but I’m down


----------



## Kentucky walker (Dec 30, 2019)

george990 said:


> They say it's alot easier for a female to catch rides... I've never had any luck with hitch hiking... I always ended up stranded somewhere for like days at a time watching thousands of cars pass by and nobody ever stops... Hitch hiking sucks!!! Not to mention, your on foot, so you'll end up walking for days... But I hope it works out for you.


Walking about 20 miles is my high average before someone picks me up. If you're clean and have a sense of humor for a sign I've gotten rides from 2 mins of standing on an in ramp.big interstates are a good way to go if you don't want to walk miles.


----------



## Kentucky walker (Dec 30, 2019)

TheTimeEnder said:


> Hello there, all! Merry Christmas!
> 
> I will be 21 in 2 days...
> 
> ...


Good luck on your journey out of Portland! Head south to where the weather is warmer and drier.


----------



## cherryb0mb (Jan 4, 2020)

Hudson said:


> Whats it like in Arkansas this time of year? I just left from a trip on the northen California coast here a few days ago and it was freaking cold. How are you surviving in the cold in Arkansas?


it’s not too bad actually. no snow anyway. small victories


----------



## Aleus (Jan 7, 2020)

If you come south to California I'm down to hit the road for a bit. Out near Grass Valley at the moment.


----------



## Hudson (Jan 7, 2020)

Thats funny, im in Auburn/Folsom right now.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jan 7, 2020)

Your constant avatar change-up is borderline performance art, Cindy Sherman...anyone????


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

Ok, firstly - I must inquire- how are you aware that I have changed my profile picture multiple times?? Lol! I'm not certain how to respond to your commentary as last I rememberd profile pictures were meant for changing. But that's ok! Lol! I believe this is my 3rd or 4th one - you know - snap a pic and upload and by multiplefor friends, etc... Also, I Googled Cindy Sherman... lovely looking lady! 

I say let her take 1000 photos of herself! Better looking than some people! (Now that may have been borderline 'rude' lol.)


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

TheTimeEnder said:


> Ok, firstly - I must inquire- how are you aware that I have changed my profile picture multiple times?? Lol! I'm not certain how to respond to your commentary as last I rememberd profile pictures were meant for changing. But that's ok! Lol! I believe this is my 3rd or 4th one - you know - snap a pic and upload and by multiplefor friends, etc... Also, I Googled Cindy Sherman... lovely looking lady!
> 
> I say let her take 1000 photos of herself! Better looking than some people! (Now that may have been borderline 'rude' lol.)


I think I am going to go change it once more - just to be certain! ;P


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jan 7, 2020)

TheTimeEnder said:


> Ok, firstly - I must inquire- how are you aware that I have changed my profile picture multiple times?? Lol! I'm not certain how to respond to your commentary as last I rememberd profile pictures were meant for changing. But that's ok! Lol! I believe this is my 3rd or 4th one - you know - snap a pic and upload and by multiplefor friends, etc... Also, I Googled Cindy Sherman... lovely looking lady!
> 
> I say let her take 1000 photos of herself! Better looking than some people! (Now that may have been borderline 'rude' lol.)



I have been following your post since your first attempt to leave Portland, you have changed your avatar about 8 times. It's no big deal, but seeing the pic today reminded me of Cindy Sherman, she become very famous for taking very stylized and dramatic self-portraits of herself. Untitled #96 being the 3rd most valuable photo in history, selling at auction for almost $4,000,000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> I have been following your post since your first attempt to leave Portland, you have changed your avatar about 8 times. It's no big deal, but seeing the pic today reminded me of Cindy Sherman, she become very famous for taking very stylized and dramatic self-portraits of herself. Untitled #96 being the 3rd most valuable photo in history, selling at auction for almost $4,000,000!!!!!!!!!


Oh, but you are wrong sir - about 3 or 4. And the fact that you supposedly remeber 8 distinct different pictures of me over, idk, a week or so? Like, c'mon- do you have anything better to contribute? 

Hey, tell me something -


Why do you fucking care? Lol. Buzz off. 

I think you are over reacting and making


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

TheTimeEnder said:


> Oh, but you are wrong sir - about 3 or 4. And the fact that you supposedly remeber 8 distinct different pictures of me over, idk, a week or so? Like, c'mon- do you have anything better to contribute?
> 
> Hey, tell me something -
> 
> ...


A problem out of nothing... lol.


TheTimeEnder said:


> Oh, but you are wrong sir - about 3 or 4. And the fact that you supposedly remeber 8 distinct different pictures of me over, idk, a week or so? Like, c'mon- do you have anything better to contribute?
> 
> Hey, tell me something -
> 
> ...


I mean - you cannot sit here and tell me that your commentary was not meant as "malicious" - and you are not the first member/stp - the attitude sucks - initially from one STP my multiple posts to different cities and transportaation methods constitutes "SPAM" - lol. Ok, guys - I guess I can't post multiple destinations every few days or twice a day... why does it flipping matter? Trying to find adventure like anyone else! I understand to soem extent there needs to be rules - but I will not sit here and be nit-picked about every action I choose to do on this website - I have done anything imo to provoke such bs. Ichoose to believe that his concern with my posting "8 new profile pictures" - was NOT to contribute to the conversation- let alone be obliging in any way shape or form. Seems more like a bully....


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

TheTimeEnder said:


> A problem out of nothing... lol.
> 
> I mean - you cannot sit here and tell me that your commentary was not meant as "malicious" - and you are not the first member/stp - the attitude sucks - initially from one STP my multiple posts to different cities and transportaation methods constitutes "SPAM" - lol. Ok, guys - I guess I can't post multiple destinations every few days or twice a day... why does it flipping matter? Trying to find adventure like anyone else! I understand to soem extent there needs to be rules - but I will not sit here and be nit-picked about every action I choose to do on this website - I have done anything imo to provoke such bs. Ichoose to believe that his concern with my posting "8 new profile pictures" - was NOT to contribute to the conversation- let alone be obliging in any way shape or form. Seems more like a bully....


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

So, wait - If I contribute 5 dollars I can be an asshole, too here?! Lmao. Seems like it...

Lol. You "agreed" my post- shows maturity on your end... lol. 


And, honestly? If I was SOOO concerned- I would have started shit talking and the pansy winning and "look at me, guys" towards the 5th photo (as you still seem to be dead set on 8 diff pictures over the last few weeks actually!) 

Also, even if it wasn't meant as malicious (you're not fooling anyone) - why? That's just rather awkward and could have been maybe PM? Words mean something - I know you know this.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 7, 2020)

Whoa, you're really coming unraveled over this. Just for the record, I too have noticed a shit ton of pic swaps. It doesn't matter one bit but it's kind of funny watching you lose your shit at the mere mention of it. Like how do you take "borderline performance art" maliciously?


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh, I'm almost done.... lol! 

I am fed up with the abusive bs from stps- spam - whatever I moved on... but, for distinctly knowing how many times I have changed my profile picture - incorrectly and grossly exaggerating and perpetuating a false claim/narrative to support you bully agenda. 

"....anyone?" What. Was 

WAT?! LOL! 

Ok, You guys - I don't know who Mary is - except for her "million" posts and 8 changed profilpictures..... excuse me "attempts" (and by the way - many people offered incluidng women my own age on here - I politely declined. I have certain things I am looking for as far as my journey - a destenation was merely just the beginning... or at least I thought until the no "spam" rule. 

I mean, be honest with everyone- you have no fucking clue (and evidently not because Wikapedia including your enthusiastic "$4,000,000" statistic - which may... be the only factually correct statement you have made tonight - I didn't check be cause I frankly don'tcare) who she is ... admit it - you merely Googled to inflict and it evidently is a pwrsonal problem. I don't know you - and you don't know me - keep it that way... lol. 

And don't be a bully most IMPORTANTLY!


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Whoa, you're really coming unraveled over this. Just for the record, I too have noticed a shit ton of pic swaps. It doesn't matter one bit but it's kind of funny watching you lose your shit at the meer mention of it. Like how do you take "borderline performance art" maliciously?




Your interpretation, unfortunately. 



I'm sorry - BUT is someone notified every single someone posts a pic.... creepy.

Irrelevant atp


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Whoa, you're really coming unraveled over this. Just for the record, I too have noticed a shit ton of pic swaps. It doesn't matter one bit but it's kind of funny watching you lose your shit at the meer mention of it. Like how do you take "borderline performance art" maliciously?




Agreed. So why are you responding? Also, funny? Wowza, you're a bully too then? That's lovely.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 7, 2020)

This is actually very useful. It's always good to vet someone before meeting up/traveling with them. You never know, they might have a huge fucking meltdown and lose their shit over pretty much nothing and that would really suck to only discover once you're already traveling with them. Pay attention y'all, these are what you call red flags.


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

TheTimeEnder said:


> Oh, I'm almost done.... lol!
> 
> I am fed up with the abusive bs from stps- spam - whatever I moved on... but, for distinctly knowing how many times I have changed my profile picture - incorrectly and grossly exaggerating and perpetuating a false claim/narrative to support you bully agenda.
> 
> ...


Just found this...


Go get laid or something, boys - you all seem to be hypocrites and the real fragile ones here.... 

If YOU want to talk about character - let others who have rated you speak....


Also, red flag? That's comical - I would think quite the opposite considering I'm brung the truth and calling this website and its mods out.

"Anyone....???" That part of your post will always make me giggle...


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

Seems like you have many "first impressions". Perhaps that's wcond portion of your post, could also be applied. Considering you know nothing about me and have simply jumped in without knowing the facts... only feelings. L


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

TheTimeEnder said:


> Ok, firstly - I must inquire- how are you aware that I have changed my profile picture multiple times?? Lol! I'm not certain how to respond to your commentary as last I rememberd profile pictures were meant for changing. But that's ok! Lol! I believe this is my 3rd or 4th one - you know - snap a pic and upload and by multiplefor friends, etc... Also, I Googled Cindy Sherman... lovely looking lady!
> 
> I say let her take 1000 photos of herself! Better looking than some people! (Now that may have been borderline 'rude' lol.)


I mean, you didn't even respond? Just a mere "thumbs up"... sounds like you really wanted to share som information with me/others evidently.


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

TheTimeEnder said:


> I mean, you didn't even respond? Just a mere "thumbs up"... sounds like you really wanted to share som information with me/others evidently.




Let this entire conversation show you that not everyone is happy in life and you must defend yourself against those who try to break havoc for no legitimate reasons/childish antics... this form has been here for awhile and there was absolutely no relevance to the original bs comment other than to stir up trouble - I have ti out up with STP stps bs for the entire time I have been on here it seems..... 

I will no longer do that. 

Brb- gotta change my profile picture.... AGAIN. 


Lol....


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> This is actually very useful. It's always good to vet someone before meeting up/traveling with them. You never know, they might have a huge fucking meltdown and lose their shit over pretty much nothing and that would really suck to only discover once you're already traveling with them. Pay attention y'all, these are what you call red flags.



"Pretty much nothing " can you elborate and make sense of those 3 words and thier combined meaning.... sounds like you are confused!


Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> This is actually very useful. It's always good to vet someone before meeting up/traveling with them. You never know, they might have a huge fucking meltdown and lose their shit over pretty much nothing and that would really suck to only discover once you're already traveling with them. Pay attention y'all, these are what you call red flags.




Oh, please. 

Buzz off.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 7, 2020)

I see you deleted this post, but I've undeleted it because I think it's important for people to see the way you interact with others, especially considering you've posted a lot in the meetups section.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 7, 2020)

wow @TheTimeEnder way to have a meltdown over almost nothing. sure, someone commenting on how many profile pic changes you've had is a little creepy. but instead of handling it like an adult you chose to turn all this around and blame the community as a whole, which just kinda shows that you don't understand how things work here (and probably didn't read the rules) regarding spam.

soooo... instead of calling out someone for being a little weird about viewing your profile so often, you've now outsed yourself as a crazy person that can't understand concepts like not posting the same thing over and over again just so you can get what you want. not to mention that you've changed your plans a dozen times already...


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 7, 2020)

good golly miss molly. @TheTimeEnder you want i should change this for ya too?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 7, 2020)

um... i think we've officially crossed the line of professionalism here.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 7, 2020)

Yeah, I don't think the relationship between you and this community is working out. It's not you though, it's us! 

Also just to clear things up a little. I don't believe Brodie was creeping this person's profile. I imagine he does the same thing I do. Check the threads with new comments on them. When I check threads, I look at who's leaving the comments. I too noticed this person always has a different avi. You see it every time you reopen this thread. It's nothing anyone is bothered by. Brodie was just making the observation. Considering he's made a career in photography, I don't think it's too incredibly weird of him to notice pictures. OP is fucking bonkers, that's the only real issue here. Red flags y'all, red flags. Don't ignore them.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 7, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> um... i think we've officially crossed the line of professionalism here.



i was honestly shocked when it came up on google.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 7, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Yeah, I don't think the relationship between you and this community is working out. It's not you though, it's us!
> 
> Also just to clear things up a little. I don't believe Brodie was creeping this person's profile. I imagine he does the same thing I do. Check the threads with new comments on them. When I check threads, I look at who's leaving the comments. I too noticed this person always has a different avi. You see it every time you reopen this thread. It's nothing anyone is bothered by. Brodie was just making the observation. Considering he's made a career in photography, I don't think it's too incredibly weird of him to notice pictures. OP is fucking bonkers, that's the only real issue here. Red flags y'all, red flags. Don't ignore them.



okay yeah that makes sense. sorry i assumed the worst.



SlankyLanky said:


> i was honestly shocked when it came up on google.



what did you google?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 7, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> okay yeah that makes sense. sorry i assumed the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> what did you google?



"dirty diaper" i dont know what i expected i mean...but ya know.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 7, 2020)

Have you never interneted before? Lol, I wouldn't be surprised to learn there's entire subreddits dedicated to shitty diaper pics. There's probably someone selling them if that's your thing.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 7, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> There's probably someone smelling them if that's your thing.



fixed that for ya.


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

SlankyLanky said:


> good golly miss molly. @TheTimeEnder you want i should change this for ya too?


Lol. This is too comical

Boys, please stop. This is childish and creepy.


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

Ok, I will ask ALL of you to stop now. If not, a letter from our family lawyer (what you are doing constitutes internet harrasment and possibly sexually - yes I used this word. Don'tbe scared.)

So, enough of fun and name calling, etc... 

You are crossing a boundary. Stop, please.


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 7, 2020)

So, who would like a letter from the Longs family lawyer? What you grown "men" are doing now goes far beyond keyboard drama.... this is ILEGALL and inhumane and silly, frankly.

You are now intentionally crossing into criminal acts. I am not asking for this online defamation fo character (a durty diaper fetish, really? Oh, byps....) NOR harrasment - what this website is allowing and some fo you are doing now and further kore is a cyber crime. I will hold any and all responsible. 

Please stop.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 7, 2020)

TheTimeEnder said:


> Ok, I will ask ALL of you to stop now. If not, a letter from our family lawyer (what you are doing constitutes internet harrasment and possibly sexually - yes I used this word. Don'tbe scared.)
> 
> So, enough of fun and name calling, etc...
> 
> You are crossing a boundary. Stop, please.



hahhahaha you can file that formal complaint to:

StP's asshole
your mom, assgo texas.

i will comply forthwidth


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 7, 2020)

TheTimeEnder said:


> Ok, I will ask ALL of you to stop now. If not, a letter from our family lawyer (what you are doing constitutes internet harrasment and possibly sexually - yes I used this word. Don'tbe scared.)
> 
> So, enough of fun and name calling, etc...
> 
> You are crossing a boundary. Stop, please.



...

fuck. you.


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 8, 2020)

Well? What you are doing according to MY lawyer is internet harrasment and possibly sexual harrasment.... 

I asked you guys to stop and this seems to be allowed. Abuse is not cool - bullying is jot cool.

I have doe. Nothing to deserve this prevers nonsense and abuse from this website/community members. 





Oh, an


SlankyLanky said:


> ...
> 
> fuck. you.


?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 8, 2020)

TheTimeEnder said:


> Well? What you are doing according to MY lawyer is internet harrasment and possibly sexual harrasment....
> 
> I asked you guys to stop and this seems to be allowed. Abuse is not cool - bullying is jot cool.
> 
> ...



Was slanky's words too complex for you? Means he's "disinclined to acquiesce your request, mrs turner".

oh, and fuck you.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 8, 2020)

TheTimeEnder said:


> Well? What you are doing according to MY lawyer is internet harrasment and possibly sexual harrasment....
> 
> I asked you guys to stop and this seems to be allowed. Abuse is not cool - bullying is jot cool.
> 
> ...








is this yer lawyer? cause it sounds like this is yer lawyer.


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 8, 2020)

Matt, 


Please remove me from this website (trust me, since you seem to kn ow everything,, you will also know your own Timmediately as well cas my account and legal charges will not ensue.....


I agree this is not a good community for Myswlf as it is abusive.... I do not wish to get legal, frankly - but, I will if it protects myself. 

Please remove my account immediately and all data associated.


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 8, 2020)

Matt Derrick,

Please deacrivate me from this website - including all data. I no longer wish to partake in this community because I feel it infringes upon my rights as a human being


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 8, 2020)

um. fuck you? yeah... fuck you. you entitled little facebook millenial shit. you wouldn't survive 10 minutes on the road. go back home to your gated community and army of lawyers where it's 'safe'.


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 8, 2020)

Matt,


Please remove my account and all data immediately.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 8, 2020)

nope. not gonna do it. in fact, i've decided to make all your data EVEN BIGGER


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 8, 2020)

IM GOING TO ETCH YOUR PERSONAL DATA ON TITANIUM PLATES AND ADD THEM TO THE COLLECTION OF L RON HUBBARDS WORKS BURIED UNDERGROUND IN NEW MEXICO SO THE ALIENS WILL NEVER FORGET WHO YOU WERE


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 8, 2020)

_RECEIVING DATA NOW _


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 8, 2020)

MORE DATA


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 8, 2020)

OP was right about one thing. This is comedic. Comedic AF! Matt gets a subpoena, SlankyLanky gets a subpoena, Brodie gets a subpoena, I get a subpoena! Everybody gets a subpoena! We goin to court boys! Y'all got suits right?


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 8, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> OP was right about one thing. This is comedic. Comedic AF! Matt gets a subpoena, SlankyLanky gets a subpoena, Brodie gets a subpoena, I get a subpoena! Everybody gets a subpoena! We goin to court boys! Y'all got suits right?



i do not! but i have a feeling if i iron a pair of jean shorts real nice i can sweet talk my way out of a charge on this one.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 8, 2020)

she knows how to screen shot folks! the same thing multiple times! oh shit! lookout!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 8, 2020)

Welp.. see you guys in federal pound me in the ass prison. Dibs on SlankyLanky! I see you creeping his avi Matt, that's MY bitch!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## blank (Jan 8, 2020)

haha you're fucking weird


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 8, 2020)

well, @TheTimeEnder tried to go and delete all their profile data including their avatar, and if this person wasn't being a lawyer threatening child about this whole thing i might have let them do that...

but nope. reversed those changes and changed their password. reuploaded avatar. YOU WONT ESCAPE THAT EASILY MWAHAHAHA


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 8, 2020)

SlankyLanky said:


>



Dude that was a perfect setup and you fucking spiked it with exquisite precision!


----------



## mothpot (Jan 8, 2020)

TheTimeEnder said:


> So, who would like a letter from the Longs family lawyer? What you grown "men" are doing now goes far beyond keyboard drama.... this is ILEGALL and inhumane and silly, frankly.
> 
> You are now intentionally crossing into criminal acts. I am not asking for this online defamation fo character (a durty diaper fetish, really? Oh, byps....) NOR harrasment - what this website is allowing and some fo you are doing now and further kore is a cyber crime. I will hold any and all responsible.
> 
> Please stop.



hi, please sue me


----------



## Mr Morgan (Jan 8, 2020)

Wheres the popcorn emoji on here? damn savage guys.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 8, 2020)

she keeps emailing me demanding to remove her info. this is hilarious because we are under no requirement to do so but she thinks we are? i dunno, this person is fucking bonkers. the irony is that if she was nice about it sure, no problem. but threaten us with lawyers and shit? go fuck yourself.

im moving this thread over to the untrustworthy section so people know to avoid this psycho.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jan 8, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> OP was right about one thing. This is comedic. Comedic AF! Matt gets a subpoena, SlankyLanky gets a subpoena, Brodie gets a subpoena, I get a subpoena! Everybody gets a subpoena! We goin to court boys! Y'all got suits right?



Yeah I still have the suit from my wedding, it's the nicest clothing I own.


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 8, 2020)

REALLY should look at the 'New Posts' section more often....holy shit.



TheTimeEnder said:


> Ok, I will ask ALL of you to stop now. If not, a letter from our family lawyer (what you are doing constitutes internet harrasment and possibly sexually - yes I used this word. Don'tbe scared.)
> 
> So, enough of fun and name calling, etc...
> 
> You are crossing a boundary. Stop, please.



This person may legitimately be mentally ill....but I'm banking on this, instead 👇👇



Matt Derrick said:


> um. fuck you? yeah... fuck you. you entitled little facebook millenial shit. you wouldn't survive 10 minutes on the road. go back home to your gated community and army of lawyers where it's 'safe'.



Totally wondering if she came from Discord....but seriously, where the FUCK are these people coming from?!?!

Anyone else noticed an uptick in spoiled brats getting muted/banned recently?


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 8, 2020)

Also, @SlankyLanky and @Eng JR Lupo RV323 yall need to take that ish to a PM....

...you are making some people out here depressed they wont find a suitable partner for Federal Pound-Me-In-The-Ass Prison.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 8, 2020)

Oh it's been taken to many a PM. We just like to spice it up a little bit from time to time with some public displays of affection. Forbidden factor, thrill of being caught. I gotta shout it from the roof tops, I love this man! My spirit animal, my muse, my twin flame.


----------



## Hudson (Jan 8, 2020)

Holy shit that went off the rails quick. I can't believe some people's ability to not be able to squash their ego and bullshit for ten seconds.

Threatening with lawyers against a not for profit website. Sounds like a Californian and their frivolous lawsuits not someone from Oregon.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 8, 2020)

So @TheTimeEnder (Mary) sent me another email today that was a lot more dialed back and apologetic (see attached image). I've decided I'm going to put her account up for deletion at her request just to end this ridiculousness.

the sad part is that if she had actually read the help section, she could have done this herself without threatening us with lawyers, etc. all she would have had to do is follow the instructions here:

https://squattheplanet.com/help/delete-account/
This page not only tells you exactly how to remove all your personal information, but also outlines our exact policies on the matter, and what content is removed and what isn't. So this entire scenario could have been avoided.

As a reminder to anyone reading this, StP providing an option to delete your account is a _courtesy_ to our users and we are not required to provide this service in the United States of America. If this person was a resident of the EU under the GRPD regulations it would be a different matter, but alas, this was not the case in this situation.

so, keep in mind that if you're going to throw around empty threats involving lawyers, we will mock you mercilessly until we're done having our fun.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Jan 8, 2020)

Well that was a fun 2 cigarette smoke break read! Thanks to all ! Lol


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jan 8, 2020)

Damn. I was really looking forward to our trip together, I was going show her the Golden Spike Tower in North Platte!!!!


----------



## cozmic (Jan 15, 2020)

TheTimeEnder said:


> Well? What you are doing according to MY lawyer is internet harrasment and possibly sexual harrasment....



I work for a family law firm, and if you called us up, I'd place you on hold, laugh, put you back on the line, and then give you the number for the state bar because you sound like too much of a handful.

Also, since you're in Oregon:
(800) 452-8260


----------



## Oddy (Jan 21, 2020)

Legitimately the most entertaining thread I've read in ages! What an actual psychopath, the sexual harassment bit damn near killed me.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Jan 25, 2020)

How in the living fuck did I ever miss this thread? This is undoubtedly the greatest thing I've witnessed in a long time. If she wasn't trolling then wow.......just wow.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Jan 26, 2020)

I suppose now is a good time to ask, what does "muted" mean ??


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 27, 2020)

OTTERWOLF said:


> I suppose now is a good time to ask, what does "muted" mean ??



https://squattheplanet.com/help/rules/
item #2, under "what happens when you break the rules?"


----------



## Iamjaime (May 18, 2020)

Deleted member 22934 said:


> They say it's alot easier for a female to catch rides... I've never had any luck with hitch hiking... I always ended up stranded somewhere for like days at a time watching thousands of cars pass by and nobody ever stops... Hitch hiking sucks!!! Not to mention, your on foot, so you'll end up walking for days... But I hope it works out for you.


I always found it easy as a girl but dangerous. To avoid perverts I’d go to truck stops, the first nice man who couldn’t give me a ride I’d request he help me find a safe ride. We’d use his radio to tell everyone a young man needed a ride. That way only nice people, lonely people or gay men would answer. It would take longer but I never got assaulted. If someone said that a girl needed a ride on the cb, 20x more would chime in to offer one but theyd also be asking how pretty I was & what I’d be offering. It is what it is. Watch out for yourself, any “I survived” type tv show will show what can happen out there. A decade ago or so a truck was found in Los Angeles with two hitch hikers tied up in the cab. That could have been any of us.


----------

